# Battle Realms multiplayer crash



## zy-fi (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello,

I was trying to play Battle Realms WotW with my brother. We just reinstalled the game on each computer, and we connected via direct ip (because LAN isn't working for some reason). I was host, and as soon as I clicked the start game button and the loading bar finished, his game closed and my game froze up when it was "waiting for player". I tried this twice, both times had the same result. We're both using 7, our connection was over wireless, and he used a desktop and I used a laptop.

The LAN problem isn't an issue, but if you think you know why our games won't show up to each other there please tell me.

Also, we both can play single player with no problems.

thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

First thing I would suggest is look into the firewall and disable it temporarily for testing. (Probably also the reason for the LAN option not working)

The other thing it could be is that if you installed with the same CD-KEY then it may be detecting that and stopping you from playing multiplayer.


----------

